# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Ncstudio V10. Xin các bác giúp cách cài đặt về Home cho đúng.

## vanlam1102

Chào các bác, em mới có được bộ V10 cũ, hí hửng cài đặt tập tành thử.
nản ngay từ bước đầu tiên. là cài đặt về home không được.
bấm về home máy chạy đụng cảm biến rồi lùi ra xa, nhưng máy lại lùi liên tục không có dừng.
xin các bác chỉ giúp ạ.
Lâm 0901505005

----------


## vanlam1102

căng quá nhỉ, có ai không giúp em với

----------


## suu_tam

> căng quá nhỉ, có ai không giúp em với


Trong này các bác sử dụng V10 ít hơn là cậu hỏi trên facebook đội làm và bán máy khắc gỗ.
Mình thì có 1 bộ V10 cũ nhưng còn chưa lôi nó ra thử bao giờ. Và cũng chưa dùng nên không rõ. Nhưng mình cảm thấy thằng nào thiết kế cái V10 không được ưng. Tính trực quan không cao, tính phổ cập và đơn giản hiệu quả cũng kém. Nó tập chung thiết để để cho giao diện màn hình cảm ứng.

Cậu đang để cài đặt back distance nó chạy về bao nhiêu?

----------

